# Easiest pineapple dessert recipe.



## PamfromTx (Jun 12, 2021)

https://cutefetti.com/easy-pineapple-dessert
The extra juices in this simple recipe soak up vanilla instant pudding mix and when combined with whipped topping (Cool Whip) comes together into a very tasty and satisfying dessert. Until I made this recipe, I never realized just how delicious a canned pineapple dessert could truly be. All of these flavors just work so well together and you get to skip the mess of cutting up a fresh pineapple.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 12, 2021)

OMG, you are so bad, Pam! LOL!

I GOT to try this recipe!!!

Thank you for it!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 12, 2021)

I'm making it at the start of the week and will post about it right here!

I refuse to use whipped toppings of any kind due to their high content of hydrogenated oils (aka trans fats) and high-fructose corn syrup, so will be using real whipping cream from the dairy farm we buy our milk from.

I also see there's an orange recipe, too!

OMG!!! That's all I have to say!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 12, 2021)

I'll give it a try also. With the summer heat I hate to turn the oven on for any kind of baking.
This will take care of the sweet tooth and keep the kitchen cool.


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 12, 2021)

Yum Yum


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 12, 2021)

Omg, I had not seen the mandarin recipe.  I prefer citrus desserts.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 12, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Omg, I had not seen the mandarin recipe.  I prefer citrus desserts.


Me, too!


----------



## terry123 (Jun 12, 2021)

Back in the day this was a family recipe for us.  My first taste of pineapple.


----------



## jujube (Jun 12, 2021)

Like citrus?

CITRUS TRIFLE

Chop up a Sara Lee pound cake.
Peel and chop some Cuties (mandarins)
Thaw Cool Whip.

Put a layer of pound cake cubes in a dish.
Sprinkle with mandarin or orange juice.
Cover with a layer of chopped mandarins.
Cover with a layer of Cool Whip.

Repeat.

Finally, sprinkle some chopped mandarins on top.  Cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate for several hours or overnight.

Yes, it's pure-D country cookin' but your taste buds will be singing your praises.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 13, 2021)

I can't wait to hear about those who will prepare this.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 3, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Me, too!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 3, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 172162


ROFLMAO! 

Tomorrow is the day! 

If there's still a heartbeat in that chest cavity of yours, keep it ticking!


----------



## debodun (Jul 4, 2021)

And I thought the pineapple angel food cake recipe was easy.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 4, 2021)

So, I improvised when making this recipe today.

I used two cans of Dole brand crushed pineapple (398 mL size), one banana (mashed with a fork), two packages of JELLO-O brand instant vanilla pudding, and whipped two 473 mL Dairyland whipping creams, adding almost all to the fruit and pudding mix.

I chilled for 3 hours, no need to chill for that length of time, I did because it worked out that way, I was busy, served in a bowl and topped with leftover whipping cream along with whole maraschino cherries on top.

So yummy and refreshing!

I'm going to make the mandarin orange version next time, and I'm going to use real vanilla bean ice cream instead of whipping cream.

To anyone waffling over making this, do it, you won't regret it! It's a real summer cool-down treat!

A drizzle of chocolate over would make for a lovely addition to this recipe!


----------

